
Coming Soon? The Crunchies - Startup Awards - transburgh
http://www.centernetworks.com/crunchies-startup-awards
======
flipper
Like the article suggests, this award appears to have been invented to give
the media something to write about, and to give Sun a plug.

A startup is supposed to be about building a successful business, no? Success
for a startup could be defined in lots of ways, but I doubt that winning a
media award would be one of them. Will the judges give preference to startups
using Java or Sun kit? Can any startups afford to use Sun kit? What happens if
one of the winners subsequently falls flat on its arse? I would bet that most
YCers wouldn't give this award a second thought.

